# Market FCs on boot, need help troubleshooting.



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

About a week ago I began having Market FC issues as soon as the phone would finish booting. I assumed that this was from layering CM4DX nightly build upon nightly build and several "tooling around" expeditions into TiBU to see what I could really do with the app. I had little time to spend diagnosing then, so I just wiped data/cache and Dalvik on the next nightly update and started from scratch. No apps were restored by TibU - I wanted a completely clean start.

A couple days ago the Market FC at boot started up again. I hadn't downloaded any apps the few days prior, and only a couple application updates. I can't seem to figure out a trigger for this behavior. Any help that can be offered to stop the FC cycle would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Have you tried reflashing GAPPS yet?


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

^ +1, also have you tried clearing data on the market app?


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Boblank said:


> ^ +1, also have you tried clearing data on the market app?





BrentBlend said:


> Have you tried reflashing GAPPS yet?


+1 to them both. force stop it, then wipe its data. if doesnt work then just reflash gapps and you should be golden


----------

